# buying a quicksave supermarket in spain



## johnjones (Aug 29, 2008)

My family and i have just sold our business in Italy and are in the process of deciding wether to go back to the UK or buy a Quicksave supermarket in Spain. The whole idea looks good on paper, but has anyone got any experience of this supermarket chain?. Thanks in advance. John


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

johnjones said:


> My family and i have just sold our business in Italy and are in the process of deciding wether to go back to the UK or buy a Quicksave supermarket in Spain. The whole idea looks good on paper, but has anyone got any experience of this supermarket chain?. Thanks in advance. John


I wasn't aware they were a chain in Spain. I know of a kwik save in Oliva, CB North. I thought it was just a name that UK people used for supermarkets over here. Theres an Iceland nearby as well, but not part of the Iceland chain afaik ..... and there was a WH Smiffs!!

Kwicksave in the UK went bust in 2007


----------



## johnjones (Aug 29, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I wasn't aware they were a chain in Spain. I know of a kwik save in Oliva, CB North. I thought it was just a name that UK people used for supermarkets over here. Theres an Iceland nearby as well, but not part of the Iceland chain afaik ..... and there was a WH Smiffs!!
> 
> Kwicksave in the UK went bust in 2007


i wasnt aware either but apparently they have thirty branches. don't think they are anything to do with Kwik save UK. mostly arround Alacante Benidorm.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

johnjones said:


> i wasnt aware either but apparently they have thirty branches. don't think they are anything to do with Kwik save UK. mostly arround Alacante Benidorm.


The one in Oliva is for Sale 
Its not part of a chain


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I wish Marks & Sparks would pull their finger out and get a store in Spain; they've managed to get a load of stores in the Middle East!! Lol


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I wish Marks & Sparks would pull their finger out and get a store in Spain; they've managed to get a load of stores in the Middle East!! Lol


They had one - In Madrid (Barrio de Salamanca), plus the odd satellite in shopping areas where lots of working Brits (and other foreigners) live :Majadahonda- Madrid for example. 

The Madrid capital one was taken over by "Corte Ingles" who still run a "food court" for those with need for UK sossies & Bacon.

Problem is that it lost money, as did (I believe) every non UK European branch - and the one in Cologne was HUGE. 

M&S certainly would NOT get rich from me - There's only so many undies and socks one can have.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> They had one - In Madrid (Barrio de Salamanca), plus the odd satellite in shopping areas where lots of working Brits (and other foreigners) live :Majadahonda- Madrid for example.
> 
> The Madrid capital one was taken over by "Corte Ingles" who still run a "food court" for those with need for UK sossies & Bacon.
> 
> ...


There used to be one in Malta in a really sleazy area of Valetta. That was a suprise to see it there!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, Chris, I never knew that! I know the expat community on the Costa Blanca are crying out for an M&S, especially now they're getting a taste of home with the recent opening of Iceland.

I used to visit M&S in Gibraltar, it made a nice break (with a stop over at a friends cave house in Andalucia! ) and meant I could buy proper bra's!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> and meant I could buy proper bra's!


What you live in Torrevieja and don't get your bra's from the Gipsy lady at the Sunday market.

I dunno - talk about ex-pat's 

It goes thus - She takes a firm grip of you .... has a bit of a feel then pulls the right size out of the van. My wife told me & and couldn't believe it - so I went with her the next time.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Chris,

I avoid markets in Torrevieja like the plague! Too many pick pockets for my liking.....plus I find bra's in Spain very uncomfortable.....and when you're cursed with Jordan size breasts, a girl needs a good support bra that is also feminine!  LOL

PS, I live 20kms south of Torrevieja.....I only visit when I need to see my lawyer!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> My wife told me & and couldn't believe it - so I went with her the next time.


Why .... were you hoping for a feel?


----------

